# Fantasy RP (1x1)



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello! I'd like to start a long-term fantasy adventure rp with anyone who's interested. All you need is a Discord account and some imagination!
Details will be discussed over Discord, just pm me your name and tag if you're interested and I will add you.
See you on Discord!


----------



## Atsukyrie (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello. I may be interested. My discord tag is Atsukyrie#4879. Add me if you wish and we can discuss the details?


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 27, 2017)

Atsukyrie said:


> Hello. I may be interested. My discord tag is Atsukyrie#4879. Add me if you wish and we can discuss the details?


Great! I've sent you a friend request.


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 4, 2017)

I'll be interested to see what ideas you have too, and also what you're OK with, I don't want to do an adventure RP you don't like. Madoneverything#4451


----------



## Macrofurry_Writer (Sep 8, 2017)

JakeLong-BowserMGTTFan#2033.

I am interested. Sounds like a fun idea for my characters to be involved in.


----------

